# dog kennels just got better!



## kennelcustoms (Jan 26, 2014)

hi all
im really trying to get my new business off the ground, i hope you love the product i have developed for our dogs! i appreciate any views on the kennels

please visit Kennel Customs | Insulated Dog Kennels - Kennel CustomsJust another WordPress site - Kennel Customs and you will see kennels like you have never seen before!

nick


----------



## kennelcustoms (Jan 26, 2014)

mmmm i suppose no news is good news?


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Most people on here use crates rather than this type of kennel, crates fold down easily when you need the extra room or to transport them anywhere. 

They look lovely, just not sure how much demand there will be for them as they would take up too much room inside, and the majority of dogs on here live inside. Those who have kennelled dogs will most likely have kennels designed with dog boxes already in.


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

Not something I'd use. If I had to kennel my dogs outside they'd have something bigger with a run.


----------



## kateh8888 (Aug 9, 2011)

They look great, just not something we would use personally. Good luck with your business


----------



## Westy (Feb 19, 2013)

Sorry they look cute but they're not something that I can see a use for. I would never suggest that a dog is left in the garden with that sort of shelter.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

It's not really shelter enough, as there is nothing to stop wind, rain or even snow from blowing straight in that enormous gaping hole in the front. I see from your website you mention sleeping outside, but in my view these are not appropriate for that use under the five freedoms. As a feature for the garden for the dog to rest in perhaps while an owner is doing something in the garden they look great, but it's a lot of money to pay for a feature. 

I do have a kennel similar to that in my garden, but it's only there for 'emergencies' for instance if I was taken ill and someone else locked a dog out of the house all night by accident, and that's got a divider in the middle of it to separate a sleeping area from the door area, so the dog has some protection from the elements.


----------



## Adaskins (Jan 18, 2014)

I think these are a great idea and are really lovely. Aimed at top end of the market I would say, most people don't really leave dogs outside due to theft being a big fear but in a private home, big garden with security I think they would sell well, I personally would contact john Lewis for example and try to all through them or similar as would reach the right market that way. Very good idea though, god bless your business idea and I hope you do well with it.


----------



## Hardwick Hounds (May 30, 2012)

I agree with all the others - not really suitable for it's purpose. My 3 sometimes stay out in the daytime and have a 12ft kennel with an enclosed area next to a run, made from wood.

If you want to get this business going I think you need to go and have some stalls at events like Crufts and grooming comps etc so your target market can see these in the flesh. You would also get a lot of feedback there which I think you should try and take into consideration and create some re-designs. Like maybe a dog flap instead of an open door so they are protected from the elements but not locked in.


----------



## kennelcustoms (Jan 26, 2014)

wow! thank you everybody for looking and responding, i do appreciate everyones view and thanks for taking the time. i have not designed them for dogs to live in, i personally dont believe in doing that. we certainly wouldnt leave our archie out all night!! im not saying they are designed to be inside, but if you wanted to you could, we personally have a crate for our dog at night time but horses for courses.they are designed to put in your dogs allocated area when you let them out, if the weather catches you out then they have shelter, if its cold they have shelter and all the dogs at our boarding kennels love hiding in them! it makes them feel safe and secure. they were also designed with summer in mind, the 50mm thick insulation panels are going to repel the beaming heat. every summer i would have loved to have left our dog in the garden whilst were out and about, but we just cant, were south facing and there is no shade, at least when we are in the dog can go in and out in order to cool off, but his little house will be shaded and cool so he can enjoy the weather and have his options. we took the idea of the traditional dog shelter, house, kennel and made it better by building with insulation panels, designing so it can moved by one person and most importantly crafting it to look gooood! perhaps we need to re word the web site if its causing people to be mislead (i hope it isnt tho!), your opinions help us to improve so many thanks to you all so far!


----------



## kennelcustoms (Jan 26, 2014)

Westy said:


> Sorry they look cute but they're not something that I can see a use for. I would never suggest that a dog is left in the garden with that sort of shelter.


we certainly would never suggest leaving dogs out in adverse weather, its not stated on the website for the record, we have designed them with care and compassion because thats how we treat our dogs. im really glad you like the look of them, taste is subjective and to have so many people say they like the look means a lot to us. many thanks


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

kennelcustoms said:


> we certainly would never suggest leaving dogs out in adverse weather, *its not stated on the website for the record,* we have designed them with care and compassion because thats how we treat our dogs. im really glad you like the look of them, taste is subjective and to have so many people say they like the look means a lot to us. many thanks


You might want to rephrase the bit on your website that talks about duvets and sleeping at night, then goes straight into 'imagine sleeping out there!' before talking about how sensitive dogs are to temperature and how their sleeping environment should be just right as that implies they are for nights outside... Maybe without all the talk about 'shivering in duvets' and 'good night's rest'?


----------



## kennelcustoms (Jan 26, 2014)

I will have and edit session tonight.


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I like the idea as a shelter type area for during the day if you are in a safe enough environment etc and maybe you are home and it gives the dog a dry area outside when you are busy and dont want wet muddy feet in and out for a while.

But that said i guess the budget involved would make them higher end purchases, which in my current life would just be a dream.


----------



## kennelcustoms (Jan 26, 2014)

Rolosmum said:


> I like the idea as a shelter type area for during the day if you are in a safe enough environment etc and maybe you are home and it gives the dog a dry area outside when you are busy and dont want wet muddy feet in and out for a while.
> 
> But that said i guess the budget involved would make them higher end purchases, which in my current life would just be a dream.


hello rolosmum! thankyou for your kind words. ihave tried to keep the retail down as low as i can because i genuinly want as many dogs out there to have one, i really believe in there benefits and just know dogs love them! i am sorry to hear about your finances, if you were interested i have a couple of early prototypes in medium size (spaniels etc) which i could let you have for cost if it helps. if your interested email me thru the website, no obligations of course i just like to help where i can.

nick


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

kennelcustoms said:


> hello rolosmum! thankyou for your kind words. ihave tried to keep the retail down as low as i can because i genuinly want as many dogs out there to have one, i really believe in there benefits and just know dogs love them! i am sorry to hear about your finances, if you were interested i have a couple of early prototypes in medium size (spaniels etc) which i could let you have for cost if it helps. if your interested email me thru the website, no obligations of course i just like to help where i can.
> 
> nick


thanks a lovely offer, but for now at least even any cost is too much.


----------



## kennelcustoms (Jan 26, 2014)

No worries


----------



## something ridiculous (Mar 9, 2013)

This is not a product that I would use I'm afraid, but I do like the design of these. An earlier suggestion by another member of getting a stall at crufts, discover dogs etc, I think could really benefit you.
Just one comment on your website. The products have a different price for collection and delivery, but I cannot see on your website where you located.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I think they are very attractive, and would look lovely in my garden. 
However, I have a small dog, and an igloo type kennel, she's shown no interest in going in it but my 3 yr old grandson and cat both love it ! The only time Tango goes in is to flush the cat out .
Something along these lines for cats would be more useful I think, my cat is an outdoor creature in the summer, but really appreciates privacy and shelter in the garden. Something to consider ?


----------



## kennelcustoms (Jan 26, 2014)

"flush the cat out" lol, i like it. dogs are a funny old breed, some sing and howl, walk on back legs or front legs, some watch tv, some chase there tails or others!, some like walks, some dont, some ride skate boards, some ride the sledge, some like dog houses and some dont!when it comes to dogs(and life) you never really know until exploration and time has past.

its very pleasing to hear you all like the look of our kennels, there all hand carved and coloured to achieve the brick, stone and wood look and to please so many is great to know.

we have had three orders this week which is better than we ever expected in our first two weeks of the website going live!


----------

